# Check your pump pressure



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As the coffee on my Verona appeared to be flowing rather quickly (allowing for grinder adjustments) and the pump pressure gauge was reading 9 bar at top of green segment, I thought I would check with an accurate gauge on the portafilter.

With the gauge on the M/ch reading 9 bar (top of green segment) the portafilter gauge was reading over 12 bar.

Backing off the pump pressure to read 9 bar on the P/F gauge the M/ch gauge was at the leading edge of the green section 8 bar.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Did mine after fitting a new 9bar non-adjustable OPV. only 1/4 bar difference between machine & portafilter gauge







. are you using the stock gicleur in your QM E61 Frank?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Frank do you think the pressure has always been high or has it changed somehow since you bought it


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just in case it's useful....

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/pressure-measuring-portafilter-rising-pressure


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

glevum said:


> Did mine after fitting a new 9bar non-adjustable OPV. only 1/4 bar difference between machine & portafilter gauge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No using the smaller one.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Frank do you think the pressure has always been high or has it changed somehow since you bought it


I presume the pressure has always been the same


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

My Verona was set higher than 9bar, 60 seconds with a screwdriver and pressure gauge and all was well with the world.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Xpenno said:



> My Verona was set higher than 9bar, 60 seconds with a screwdriver and pressure gauge and all was well with the world.


Was that using the gauge on the machine or with a P/F mounted gauge ??


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Was that using the gauge on the machine or with a P/F mounted gauge ??


Nah, always measure at the group, the others are boiler pressures, no?

Think I set to 9.5 as I had a blind basket with gauge on and not a scace style gauge.


----------

